# Show Us Your Best On-the-Water Video



## onthewater611 (Jun 10, 2011)

Upload your best on-the-water video at http://www.mercfilms.com/ for a chance to win an all-expense paid fishing trip with a fishing celebrity or the Mercury engine of your choice. Then spread the word to friends and family about your video entry. Videos getting the most votes and the best judges’ score win. Even voters who don’t submit a video get a piece of the action. They’ll be entered for a chance to win a trip to Alaska’s Kenai Peninsula. The Mercury Films contest runs June 3 through Sept. 30.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*Added mine*

I submitted that video of Danial Snapper fishing. Ya'll vote


----------

